# Bioshock: Artworks zum eingestellten Kinofilm - So schön hätte die Verfilmung werden können



## MaxFalkenstern (17. Januar 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Bioshock: Artworks zum eingestellten Kinofilm - So schön hätte die Verfilmung werden können* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Bioshock: Artworks zum eingestellten Kinofilm - So schön hätte die Verfilmung werden können


----------



## OutsiderXE (17. Januar 2014)

Krass wie nah das am Spiel ist. Sogar die Kinderwagen-Schattenszene ist drin.


----------



## Elvis3000 (17. Januar 2014)

sehr schade......in meiner spiele bestenliste ganz weit oben. warum wird das nicht verfilmt?  hollywood dreht lieber planet der affen 17 oder patific rim und so eine scheizze....


----------



## lars9401 (17. Januar 2014)

OutsiderXE schrieb:


> Krass wie nah das am Spiel ist. Sogar die Kinderwagen-Schattenszene ist drin.


 
Das sind Artworks und keine Setbilder. Hätte am Ende ganz anders aussehen können.


----------



## baiR (17. Januar 2014)

Elvis3000 schrieb:


> sehr schade......in meiner spiele bestenliste ganz weit oben. warum wird das nicht verfilmt?  hollywood dreht lieber planet der affen 17 oder patific rim und so eine scheizze....


 
Oder den Xten-Superheldenfilm. Die haben sogar ernsthaft über einen Wonderwomanfilm nachgedacht. Das Problem ist halt, dass Bioshock nur ein Spiel ist. Wäre Bioshock ein Roman dann wäre der Film schon längst verfilmt worden. 
Ich wünsche mir eigentlich von keinem anderen Spiel mehr eine vernünftige Filmumsetzung als von Bioshock. Denn Bioshock wäre als Film ziemlich einzigartig. 

Stattdessen kommt bald Need for Speed ins Kino. Das ist wohl das letzte Spiel, von den ich geglaubt hätte, dass es dafür eine Filmumsetzung geben wird.


----------



## MichaelG (17. Januar 2014)

Naja Spiele wurden schon mehrere verfilmt. Allerdings mit eher mäßigen bis bescheidenen Ergebnissen. Hitman und die beiden Tomb Raider Filme waren von den ganzen bisherigen Spiele-Verfilmungen überhaupt noch die besten, aber trotzdem noch weit von einem Perfekt entfernt. Die Verfilmung von Farcry 1 war ein Grauen ebenso wie der Max Payne Film oder andere Versuche, irgend ein Spiel zu verfilmen (zum Beispiel die Wing Commander Verfilmungen).

Da kann ich nur hoffen, daß der Versuch bei Assassins Creed z.B. klappt. Und daß falls man jemals STALKER verfilmen sollte, ein wirklich guter Film daraus wird.


----------



## lars9401 (17. Januar 2014)

baiR schrieb:


> Die haben sogar ernsthaft über einen Wonderwomanfilm nachgedacht..


 
Die haben nicht nur darüber nachgedacht. In Batman vs. Superman wird Wonderwoman als Charakter eingeführt.

@ MichaelG: Die Prince of Persia Verfilmung fand ich bis jetzt am Besten.


----------



## MichaelG (17. Januar 2014)

Prince of Persia hab ich jetzt tatsächlich komplett unterschlagen. Asche auf mein Haupt.


----------



## baiR (17. Januar 2014)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Die haben nicht nur darüber nachgedacht. In Batman vs. Superman wird Wonderwoman als Charakter eingeführt.
> 
> @ MichaelG: Die Prince of Persia Verfilmung fand ich bis jetzt am Besten.


 
Habe ich auch erst heute gelesen:
Amazon: The CW l

Sie soll in Man of Steel und Justice League vorkommen. Damit haben die in Hollywood den Gipfel der Lächerlichkeit wohl erreicht.


----------



## lars9401 (17. Januar 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Prince of Persia hab ich jetzt tatsächlich komplett unterschlagen. Asche auf mein Haupt.


 

Wenn du noch mehr Asche möchtest, du hast auch Silent Hill unterschlagen.


----------



## MichaelG (17. Januar 2014)

Stimmt. Und Alan Wake ist auch in der Pipeline.


----------



## LordCrash (17. Januar 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur hoffen, daß der Versuch bei Assassins Creed z.B. klappt.


 This. So mucht this.


----------

